# I luv these guys!!!



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

This is a great way to mess with peoples heads.

http://www.smashmyps3.com/


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

rofl...people are weird.. ...>.>


----------

